# höykyttää



## Gavril

Päivää,

Is _höykyttää _used correctly in these sentences?
_

Jukan oli paljastettava kilpailun tulokset seuraavana aamuna, mutta ystävät höykyttivät häntä, että hän päästäisi jonkin ennakkotiedon.

Teuvo seisoi johtokunnan edellä kun he höykyttivät häntä moittien yhtiön viime neljännesvuoden suoritusta.

Tuomioistuin katsoi tämän todisteen epäilyttäväksi, koska se oli saatu höykytyksen alla.

Voi mitä höykytystä se oli, kun joukkue oli perässä vain maalilla divisioonan loppuottelun viime erässä!_


Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Jukan oli paljastettava kilpailun tulokset seuraavana aamuna, mutta ystävät höykyttivät häntä, että hän päästäisi jonkin ennakkotiedon._ painostivat
> 
> _Teuvo seisoi johtokunnan edessä kun he höykyttivät häntä moittien yhtiön viime neljännesvuoden / vuosineljänneksen suoritusta._ Correct
> 
> _Tuomioistuin katsoi tämän todisteen epäilyttäväksi, koska se oli saatu höykytyksen alla._ painostuksen
> _
> Voi mitä höykytystä se oli, kun joukkue oli perässä vain maalilla divisioonan loppuottelun viime erässä!_ This is possible as the sports journalism uses many words in equivocal meanings.


----------



## Gavril

> _Teuvo seisoi johtokunnan edessä kun he höykyttivät häntä moittien yhtiön viime neljännesvuoden / vuosineljänneksen suoritusta._ Correct



Would this be the same as saying "... kun he kiduttivat/piinasivat häntä ...", or is _höykyttää _not as strong a word (or stronger)?


----------



## Hakro

Yes, it would be the same. In written text I'd prefer _piinasivat_ because _kiduttivat_ might be too strong and _höykyttivät_ is a spoken language word.

_Höykyttää_ is originally a military slang word used for extremely hard training. According to my dictionary it's "haze" in English.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Yes, it would be the same. In written text I'd prefer _piinasivat_ because _kiduttivat_ might be too strong and _höykyttivät_ is a spoken language word.
> 
> _Höykyttää_ is originally a military slang word used for extremely hard training. According to my dictionary it's "haze" in English.



Interesting -- I was looking for a translation of "haze" a little while ago, but I don't think I found a clear equivalent (and I certainly didn't find _höykyttää_, perhaps because it's a slang word).

Would you recommend _höykyttää _in these contexts?

_Kun menin __armeijaan minua höykytettiin: jotkut sotilaat pakottivat minut raahustamaan __liejuisen kentän läpi_, _olillani kaksi 10-litraista purkkia vettä.

Tässä yhtiössä on perinne, että näppäimistö ja hiiri viedään uuden tulokkaan tietokoneesta ja piilotetaan johonkin salaiseen  soppeen. Se on jonkin tapainen höykyttäminen._


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Kun menin __armeijaan minua höykytettiin: jotkut sotilaat pakottivat minut raahustamaan __liejuisen kentän läpi_, _olkapäilläni kaksi 10-litraista kanisteria vettä. OK. "Olillani" is grammatically OK but it's very seldom used. "Purkki" is seldom used for a 10 litre container.
> 
> Tässä yhtiössä on perinne, että näppäimistö ja hiiri viedään uuden tulokkaan tietokoneesta ja piilotetaan johonkin salaiseen  soppeen. Se on jonkin tapaista höykyttämistä._ _OK. Partitive is better here._


----------



## altazure

A more common word used for "haze" is _simputtaa_.


----------



## Hakro

altazure said:


> A more common word used for "haze" is _simputtaa_.


I know, but _simputtaa_ is not exactly the same as _höykyttää._


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> A more common word used for "haze" is _simputtaa_.



Yes, that's what I found the last time I searched for "haze". But I wasn't sure if _simputtaa _could be extended outside a military context: can you replace _höykyttää _with _simputtaa _in both of my sentences ("Kun menin armeijaan ..." / "Tässä yhtiössä on perinne ...") and preserve the same meaning?


----------



## Hakro

Although you sent your question to Altazure (sorry, I can't write names without a capital letter), I can't help answering from my side:


> _Kun menin __armeijaan minua höykytettiin/simputettiin: jotkut sotilaat pakottivat minut raahustamaan __liejuisen kentän läpi_, _olillani kaksi 10-litraista purkkia vettä._


If it was _höykytettiin_ it was hard training.
If it was _simputettiin_ it was illegal punishment.


> Tässä yhtiössä on perinne, että näppäimistö ja hiiri viedään uuden tulokkaan tietokoneesta ja piilotetaan johonkin salaiseen soppeen. Se on jonkin tapaista höykyttämistä.


In this case _simputtamista_ is a better choice, but other jokes for a newcomer can be _höykyttämistä_. 

Two old habits came to my mind:

In the sailing vessels, when the weather was misty, someone might say to the mess boy: "Go to the bosun and ask for the key of the fog cabinet."

In the shipyard a newcomer was sometimes sent to the foreman to ask for a foursquare bore. (By the way, this tool really exists!)

Both of these examples are _höykyttämistä_ but not _simputtamista_.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Although you sent your question to Altazure (sorry, I can't write names without a capital letter), I can't help answering from my side:
> 
> If it was _höykytettiin_ it was hard training.
> If it was _simputettiin_ it was illegal punishment.
> 
> In this case _simputtamista_ is a better choice, but other jokes for a newcomer can be _höykyttämistä_.



Would you say that the choice between _simputtaa _/ _höykyttää_ has to do with the severity/harshness of an action, or does it also relate to the intention behind the action?

When I think about the definition of Eng. _hazing_ (as I use it), two things come to mind:

1) it's either illegal, or outside official rules

2) it's more than just a joke: hazing is taken seriously (even when it's not regular or pre-planned) as something that new recruits/members/etc. of an organization have to go through

Are either of these true in the case of _höykyttäminen, _or do they only apply to _simputtaminen_?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> When I think about the definition of Eng. _hazing_ (as I use it), two things come to mind:
> 
> 1) it's either illegal, or outside official rules
> 
> 2) it's more than just a joke: hazing is taken seriously (even when it's not regular or pre-planned) as something that new recruits/members/etc. of an organization have to go through
> 
> Are either of these true in the case of _höykyttäminen, _or do they only apply to _simputtaminen_?


Both are true for _simputtaminen_ but not for _höykyttäminen_, in my opinion.


----------

